# Watson and Nene on the block



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

RealGM.com Articles Rumoring trades with the Clippers, Hawks, and Pacers are in the works. Kiki has contacted teams and it sounds like he has upgraded his offer to watson and Nene

players that could come in return are either Maggette or Ron Artest in a three team deal involving the Hawks that would send Al Harrington to the Pacers. If this is done I recommend Fred Jones get the start at shooting guard and Harrington be the sixth man, however this issue was the reason he was traded in the first place. 

For the nuggets a three team deal would also include David Harrison and A. Johnson from the Pacers. 
I reccomend the nuggets leave Carmelo at SF and start Artest at SG.

3 point shooting Maggette 13-34 in 13 games played 38%
Artest is 18-54 in 16 games 33.3% however Artest was shooting a 41% clip last year and Maggette was shooting just over 30%.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

if Artest is traded to Denver and Harrington to Indiana.

Jasikevicius is the starting SG as of now for Indiana. 
Harrington will most likely start at 4 , 
with JO then at the 5.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Who does Atlanta get in that rumor. I think they need to hang on to Al unless they get another big man in the trade.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> Who does Atlanta get in that rumor. I think they need to hang on to Al unless they get another big man in the trade.


Nene and Watson to Atl
Al to Indy
Ron to Denver... that's the basic players in most of the rumors


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall do you prefer Artest or Maggette for the Nuggets ?

Who do you see as the better fit in basketball terms only. Obviously Artest can be a terrible teammate and a cancer. So let's just leave that out of the equation for right now.

My pick -

You guessed it. Give me Maggette. The guy is going to only continue grow as a player. He compliments Anthony since he can play the SG a more natural position for him than Artest. Also that means Melo doesn't have to worry about playing SG.

I saw Maggette keep Lebron in check, and score at will on him. Maggette 3 ball has gotten a lot better this season, and I can only continue to see his 3pt percentage going up.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Why would the Clippes trade Maggette with the good start they are having and ruin there chemistry. Artest cannot get out and run on the break like Corey and that would be a huge disadvantage to the Clippers.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I wouldn't want Maggette. Decent stat lines, but he makes some *stupid* plays. And I believe Elson already is filling that role on our team.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

23AJ said:


> nbanoitall do you prefer Artest or Maggette for the Nuggets ?
> 
> Who do you see as the better fit in basketball terms only. Obviously Artest can be a terrible teammate and a cancer. So let's just leave that out of the equation for right now.
> 
> ...


I like them both. Maggette actually led the league in made free throws back a year or two. Bottom line, is you cant go wrong with either talentwise. This is not a good three point shooting team (the Nuggets) so expect Maggette's percentage behind the line to drop a little if he came. Example would be look at the Clips before Cassell and Mobley came. Maggette got more attention so he shot a lower percentage out there. Now with those guys on the team he gets better looks, but bottomline Maggette is the safe pick.

Artest is the better player


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I'd take Maggette Spaghetti any day over Artest the mental jest.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

That Maggette rumor is bogus. No way the Clippers trade for Watson and Nene. Heres why: the Clippers already have 4 PG's on the roster they won't take a 5th and also the Clippers won't trade for a big man who is out the whole year and is a free agent in the off-season.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Weasel said:


> That Maggette rumor is bogus. No way the Clippers trade for Watson and Nene. Heres why: the Clippers already have 4 PG's on the roster they won't take a 5th and also the Clippers won't trade for a big man who is out the whole year and is a free agent in the off-season.



Thats true. Unless the Clippers plan on making another trade with Watson. You never know. So much rumblings going on right now. It will be interesting to see what trades/changes actually come about.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Artest is looking to stay in Indiana now. I have a feeling Indiana take him back. Probably with a big press conference etc


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Artest is looking to stay in Indiana now. I have a feeling Indiana take him back. Probably with a big press conference etc


I would say with almost 100% certainty Artest is not coming back.
Too many bridges burned.
Walsh has even said as recent as today he is still pursuing a trade.



> Artest’s Comments Don’t Sway Walsh
> 
> 
> By Conrad Brunner | Dec. 19, 2005
> ...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow Walsh is really sticking to his guns. At least by that memo.

I'm a bit suprised becasue it seems the Pacers have given Artest so much rope in the past. Maybe they have finally had enough?


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Wow Walsh is really sticking to his guns. At least by that memo.
> 
> I'm a bit suprised becasue it seems the Pacers have given Artest so much rope in the past. Maybe they have finally had enough?


Yeah the feeling is Artest has been given more chance than even has been made public over the years.

And the Organization has always really supported him but after he first went public with trade demands last Saturday. Alot of feelings were hurt..

Donnie even then said, after the first rumor of Artest wanting out. 
Donnie indicated he had not heard from Artest directly and asked that he not make any further comments until he spoke to him on Monday. Even then he was prepared not to trade him.

Artest then proceeded to do a TV intertview and a few radio shows the entire weekend, each time saying no way will he come back and he hopes he gets traded soon.

I think had Artest not gone public , the team may have been able to take him back, but not now.
Plus JO has arleady said if he comes back, its him or me...

In a way I do feel bad for Artest in that , he is a guy who I don't think he really knows what he wants.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

yea "its him or me" according to JO. artest is on the block for sure


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

pacerfan23 said:


> Yeah the feeling is Artest has been given more chance than even has been made public over the years.
> 
> And the Organization has always really supported him but after he first went public with trade demands last Saturday. Alot of feelings were hurt..
> 
> ...


Well I saw the TV Interview of Artest, it was just disappointing and strange to watch as an NBA fan. It kind of angers me that athletes can pull this kind of stuff on teams/fans/organizations. You would think they couldnt because of their contracts.

Looks like Artest really has burned some bridges. I still wouldnt be suprised if Walsh/Bird gave Artest another chance. Just because with Artest the Pacers have a chance to win a title this year and many more years to come. Although from what you are saying it seems that looks doubtful. It will be really interesting to see what pans out. There are a lot of rumors of Artest maybe landing in D-town.

To be honest from the little bit of Artest world I have seen I dont want him in Denver. However if the Nuggets did deal for him, and he helped us win. Well maybe I will like him a little more. I know thats terrible , but the guy is an amazing talent on the court. I Just don't respect him off the court.

One question for you pacerfan. If Bird/Walsh and Oneal say they will take Artest back would you be okay with him coming back to the Pacers ?


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

> One question for you pacerfan. If Bird/Walsh and Oneal say they will take Artest back would you be okay with him coming back to the Pacers ?


I would be a little weary but to be honest, I am sure If the players and coaches would ever accept him back

I would take him back. I don;t like the fact he quit on his team 
However Artest was my favorite
even if he does have a few screws loose. 

I would say here more people than not would not want him back. Up until now Artest had a huge backing , not sure how many of those now would give him another chance.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

pacerfan23 said:


> I would be a little weary but to be honest, I am sure If the players and coaches would ever accept him back
> 
> I would take him back. I don;t like the fact he quit on his team
> However Artest was my favorite
> ...


Kind of thought you would want him back. It will/would be strange to see Artest in any other Jersey, but 23 for the Pacers. I saw him play with the Bulls a long time ago in Seattle. He was very raw then. Its amazing how much he has improved. I totally could see why the Pacers would keep him. Championship.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Move Watson, Nene and Lenard to NY, and Najera to Portland, with NY sending Q Richardson, Mo Taylor, David Lee and Jackie Butler to Denver, while Portland send Patterson to NY...

It helps immediately, with Lee and Mo Taylor backing up KMart, Q Rich starting at SG and Butler being a big body from end of the bench...


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

I wouldn't trade for Maggette for Watson and Nene. I want Artest or Peja.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nugzhomer said:


> I wouldn't trade for Maggette for Watson and Nene. I want Artest or Peja.


Why wouldn't you trade for Maggette ?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

23AJ said:


> Why wouldn't you trade for Maggette ?


watson and nene have their bags packed


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> watson and nene have their bags packed


Yep been reading that as well from alll the Nuggets beat writers. Its a bummer Nene never really got to be healthy and perform longer for the Nuggets. He had a really nice season, but since then just hasn't had the health or improvement I would of liked to seen.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

23AJ said:


> Yep been reading that as well from alll the Nuggets beat writers. Its a bummer Nene never really got to be healthy and perform longer for the Nuggets. He had a really nice season, but since then just hasn't had the health or improvement I would of liked to seen.


lets all predict what nene will get this summer for a salary


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Probably a short term contract for about 2-3 years at $2 mil/annum...plus a bag of M and M's...almond style...king size...


----------

